# VANCOUVER | 424 and 454 West Pender Street | 11 fl | App



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

They’re both 11-storey mixed-use buildings with retail at grade: 424 has 72 units of rental housing and 454 has 69 units, also secured market rental.

Approved proposal 



















Rejected proposal 










The site
https://www.google.ca/maps/@49.2833...4!1sOvjQcd-607j6gEQmtSlodw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Victoria123 (Feb 15, 2015)

Additional renderings 

454 W. Pender St. 
http://former.vancouver.ca/commsvcs/...Renderings.pdf

424 W. Pender St. 
http://former.vancouver.ca/commsvcs/...Renderings.pdf


----------

